# Personal trainers in Dubai



## bumblebee05 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello!
I have just moved to Dubai and am trying to find a personal trainer who will train me in my apartment gym. So far, I have had no luck  have run into some really unprofessional people with no certification or qualifications..... 
Could anyone please recommend to me a company/personal trainer who could help me? Would be so greatful for any leads.....


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Where abouts are you located in Dubai?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Send me a PM. I know a guy is is very good, will come to you, and has a great array of ideas on physical fitness,

I work with him...and I don't get benefit for suggesting him. He is just good and deserves to be recommended.


----------



## Rehab doc (Oct 13, 2012)

*PT*

I don't know a PT in Dubai, but I am a rehab certified chiropractor looking to relocate to Dubai. I'm not trying to hijack your link, but do you have any suggestions on how to start the search?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Rehab doc said:


> I don't know a PT in Dubai, but I am a rehab certified chiropractor looking to relocate to Dubai. I'm not trying to hijack your link, but do you have any suggestions on how to start the search?


Please do a search on the forum, there's been many threads about PT's moving to Dubai and looking for jobs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> Send me a PM. I know a guy is is very good, will come to you, and has a great array of ideas on physical fitness,
> 
> I work with him...and I don't get benefit for suggesting him. He is just good and deserves to be recommended.


How much does he charge ? Just thinking of a few sessions to get into a routine. Got a good deal at a hotel for about 175 Dhs per session.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

He is more than that. 200-250 depending on sessions committed to. But, he does far more than weights and standard cardio.


----------



## bumblebee05 (Oct 13, 2012)

@xchaos777: I can't send PMs (yet)! 

@ab-fit: am at JLT


----------



## bumblebee05 (Oct 13, 2012)

@xchaos777: any other way I can get in touch with you/your trainer! Really appreciate your help! It's been 4 weeks since I have had a good workout and feel really bad about it! New city + no decent workout = sad!!!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Your almost to 5 posts...can PM me then.


----------



## Adnanahmad622 (Sep 17, 2011)

I know a good & reasonable trainer too. Maybe u could try him out.


----------



## bumblebee05 (Oct 13, 2012)

Adnanahmad622 said:


> I know a good & reasonable trainer too. Maybe u could try him out.


Would be happy to! Do let me know how I can get in touch with him!


----------



## bumblebee05 (Oct 13, 2012)

xchaos777 said:


> Your almost to 5 posts...can PM me then.


Yes!! Almost there!  Does your trainer work on the weekends?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

He will, however he also does a lot of outdoor events on the weekends. Rock climbing, cave expeditions, etc. Most are events you can join if you want to get outdoors.

He is good to work with your schedule. He will stay on you to make sure you continue too!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

200 AED to be told what to do?

Dubai Master Swimming CLub.
Coached sessions (every morning and every evening - 12 sessions s week to choose from) and it's only 35 AED a pop - pay as you go. from swimmers looking to get fit, up to ironmen / nutters.
cheap as chips for a tailored swim program to get YOU where you want to go.

got a bike? there are weekly rides on Friday and Saturday mornings out at Al Qudra Rd. 35k up to 100k, in groups. Safety car to pick up stragglers etc. all on the awesome new 50k+ long car-free cycle path.
cost? FREE

Wednesday nights. you can run, rollerblade or cycle round the Autodrome in safety from 6.00pm to 9.00pm.
cost? FREE

Nad Al Sheba cycle track (old camel track)
there's a 4k, 6k and 8k loop to cycle to your heart's content. Open every day
cost: FREE

running anywhere ; FREE
also, there are a number of cushioned running surfaces around town.
There's one near Zabeel Pk and one round Safa park too.


I understand the need for someone to motivate. I get this from the swimming. 
I get bored after 15 minutes swimming up and down on my own. With a coach, the hour's gone in the blink of an eye, and you've done 3k!

All of the above do require a car and/or bike to get somewhere, though.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Agree vantage. However, I do get much more out of it. I am learning many new exercises and moves that I can do and use on the road.

I did the DMSC last year some...excellent training. I also do enjoy mountain biking, but have yet to get in involved here yet.

To each their own...for me I enjoy that I am learning many new techniques after many years of exercising. I use it as a supplement and try to get in 2 or other activities in a week...in addition to the 3 with the trainer.


----------



## Adnanahmad622 (Sep 17, 2011)

How can I give u his contact details?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos, could you PM me his contact details please? Thanks a lot.


----------

